# Extremely Jumpy and Hyper?



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, so I know it's been an extremely long time since I've logged onto this forum, and that's because everything's been going great with Theo. He's been super nice, cuddly, and loveable. Well, until yesterday.

Yesterday I started noticing him being EXTREMELY jumpy, as in, he will be just on the sofa next to me curled up in his blanket, and he will be jumping and hissing like crazy, even if I'm not moving at all! And what used to be a hedgehog that would almost immediately curl up on me and fall asleep is now VERY hyper. I've started letting him loose in our master bathroom, (don't worry, extremely hedgehog proof) and I will leave his blanket there in case he chooses to go to sleep like he used to. Instead, he will run around, more quickly than I thought possible, until I pick him up and put him back in his cage. 

I want to make a vet appointment ASAP, but the bad thing is, tomorrow morning my family and I are going to be off on a 10 hour drive to Destin, Florida. The resort we're staying in doesn't allow pets though, and so I've decided on leaving Theo with one of my best friends, (who he has stayed with before without problem) and who is an absolute animal freak. 


I just don't know what I can do right now. Nothing I can see is physically wrong with him, and I'm just so confused, and extremely worried. Can anyone help?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

How old is he?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am thinking there is a new smell in the house/bedroom. Do you have any new animals? Have you changed perfumes or deodorant?


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

His first birthday was July ninth. (yay!) Uhm as far as I know, there aren't any new smells that I can think of.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

One year quilling? Has he lost any quills?


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

Actually, now that I think about it, he has been losing a few quills. But when he went through quilling before it was nothing like this... could this quilling be worse than the previous ones?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

If it is quilling, this one could be more stressful for the both of you. If you get the chance, look through his quills at the skin on his back to see if there are any new quills coming in.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you handled any new animals? Or any new animals in the house? Are there any bugs around that may be bothering him?

Hope you have a fun trip.  Make sure you let your friend know he's acting up and that she should let you know if he is doing anything out of the ordinary.


----------

